# How to find the IP address of a device?



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I've got a device that has an IP address, but I don't know what the IP is... or even the subnet! Any software out there that can magically search through and find it?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if it's on a different subnet, you won't be able to see it at all with any scanner! 

I use SuperScan, but you at least have to know the subnet you want to scan.

Can you share the make/model of this "device" with us?


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Logging into the router with the default gateway might list all of the networked devices.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Jason08 said:


> Logging into the router with the default gateway might list all of the networked devices.


That's only if the device uses DHCP and has asked for an address.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

It's an APC power switch. I don't have the model here, but can post it tomorrow. We have two others and they've been great, but this latest one is a PITA.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Well you can use a fluke (something like the nettool) to get the IP information of the device if you have one handy. Most of the APC items have a serial port you can connect to and then reset any of the IP information you need. This device doesn't?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Maybe it's just broken?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Most managed switches come with software that will discover the device on the network. If the software can't find it perhpas it is indeed broken.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

It's not a managed switch per se, but an 8-outlet power strip that can be controlled remotely. No software came with it, and I don't believe any is available. I'll have to find a computer that still has a serial port (or a USB-Serial adapter) and see if I can fight it that way.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Does it have a serial port? What's the exact model?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I am not sure this is the right manual: http://www.apcmedia.com/salestools/ASTE-6Z6KAM_R0_EN.pdf
If I guessed the right manual, it discusses how to access the switch using a serial port.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

From that manual, it appears you need to use their configuration software to find it, or you can use the serial port. It's somewhat of an odd duck, but it kinda' makes sense after reading it a couple of times. 

Page 9 seems to indicate you have to configure it before you'll find it.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> Page 9 seems to indicate you have to configure it before you'll find it.


Another wonderful collaberation between engineering and product development.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

What sense does that make in this topic??


----------

